# HELP: Anyone good in labour relations/familiar with MOM?



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's some questions (assuming that a person is qualified to claim workmen's compensation because the part-time work is less than 1.6k/mth):

How do I know if my employer has submitted an accident report if the accident happened in early Nov, and I only knew about the workmen's compensation recently when I enquired about my employer's defaulting in my Nov Salary?

If my employer didn't submit/apply any workmen's compensation, and they did not cover me (injured) with their own insurance, would it be considered an offense?

Will my employer be in trouble since I made a previous enquiry at MOM?


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got the answers I want.


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not familiar with how that works, please could you post your findings for me? I would be very interested to see if it works the same as in other countries?


----------

